# My 1/72nd scale MPC WW1 German Infantry



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

Here's a few pictures of my WW1 German Infantry models from MPC. 

I have owned these guys since 1985, but have never had the chance to finish painting them...until now. 

I have 3 boxes of 48 troops for a combined total of 144 men. However, I lost 4 pieces in the 26 years of owning them, so there is 140 pieces left. the missing parts are the 2 machine gun crewmen, 1 maxim machine gun and one dead guy. Not too bad.






























A German A7V tank patrols the village.

This is one of the many wooden tanks my Dad and I built in 1985 for this army. 

We now know that the shape of this tank isn't accurate, but at the time, we only had a few front view pictures from some library books to go on. Now with the vast ammount of info on the webs, I realize that the front of the tank should look like the back of the tank.





A little You-Tube quickie movie I made of them last night at 3:00 am.


For more pictures and descriptions of this army, have a look HERE!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow! The intrest in this died as fast as the Kaiser!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Faster, the Kaiser didn't die until 1941


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Love the stop-motion! :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@ Just Plain Al - yeah, in his castle in the Neatherlands. Funny to think that he was waiting for Hitler's army to liberate him and restore him as Kaiser once more...sadly for him, it didn't happen. (Nor was it ever in the plans!)


----------

